

Surge Pricing Gets Uber an F from the Better Business Bureau - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/demand-software/441136/ubers-surge-pricing-earns-it-f-better-business-bureau-test

======
crispy2000
Uber pushes the "free market" angle. That's somewhat true, but they're setting
the price. A "free-er market" would have the individual drivers setting the
price, and the passenger selecting among them perhaps trading off short wait
time vs. low price.

~~~
applecore
It would be interesting to see a "double auction" price mechanism/order book,
i.e., potential passengers submit their bids and drivers simultaneously submit
their ask prices. As a passenger, you could either take the "market" price for
a ride or submit a lower bid.

